# Urgent Quail and Rosella help needed



## shell195 (Feb 10, 2009)

We had 3 bob white quails with 2 rosella parrots and 2 rabbits in a large avairy. All well for a couple of months then last week 1 female quail found savaged around the head, vet pts on arrival but commented that the attacker was probably the other 2 quails[1 male 1 female]. However the female rosella seems a bit hostile towards the male quail. Any advise please.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I had the same happen in my aviary, but with chinese painted quail and an Indian ringneck hen.

The ringneck hen had come into breeding condition and was attacking the quail in the aviary.

Of course you cannot completely rule out rat attacks. You be surprised the size of hole they can squeeze through.

I would separate the remaining quail from the rosella and take it from there


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi, I'm not sure but I do remember reading somewhere once that rosella's can get aggressive with other birds when they are ready to breed. As said before, try to seperate them for a bit to see if that helps. Good luck


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I personaly would say its the rosella, they can be very spitefull.*


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

You say you have 2 Rosella's, so are they paired up? If so I'm sure it's probably your rosella's sadly.

Id keep a close eye on them, I doubt very much it would be the other quail.

Good luck!


----------



## shell195 (Feb 10, 2009)

The Rosellas arent paired up as the male is imprinted on my friend and ignores other birds. (He was an unwanted pet and we took him into our Sanctuary) and we arent sure of the other ones sex

We have now moved the 2 Quails into their own aviary just to be on the safe side

Thanks for the everyones advice


----------

